
Show HN: We've created a visual live-programming environment for .NET - joreg
https://visualprogramming.net/
======
joreg
helo HN, joreg here, one of the devvvvs team of 5. After more than 7 years in
R&D we've just released the second major release of our visual live
programming environment vvvv, titled "vvvv gamma". It uses our language "VL"
which compiles to C# using roslyn and it is using state hot-reload to allow
you to modify programs while they are running.

It combines metaphors known from dataflow programming with others known from
OOP and functional programming, but all visual. Still if you want you can
extend it with C# code easily and even consume any .NET library from nuget.org
directly without the need to write any plugin-wrapper boilerplate code.

From previous HN discussions we know you all have an opinion on visual
programming, so please try vvvv, we hope it to be different to what you
expect. It is free for non-commercial use without any restrictions, no
registration required. Windows only for now.

Looking forward to your feedback and please let us know if this is something
that could be useful for you!

~~~
ripley12
This looks incredible and I can't wait to try it out.

One thing that is confusing me as a newcomer: why does the project have 2 very
different websites (visualprogramming.net and vvvv.org)?

~~~
james_s_tayler
Also why the name "vvvv"?

~~~
joreg
[https://vvvv.org/documentation/meaningofvvvv](https://vvvv.org/documentation/meaningofvvvv)

~~~
zadkey
Vereniging Van Vlaamse Vliegfissers aka Association of Flemish Fly Fishermen

I wasn't expecting that. ;)

But seriously, I was expecting some kind of explanation or corporate mission
statement, but all I got was visual repetitions of VVVV showing up in various
designs and architecture.

It's kind of cool.

------
neppo
Many years ago I did a just for fun project with vvvv, a virtual graffiti
wall.

This involved a webcam that captured the graffiti input in form of infrared
beacons and two outputs that were projected onto large projector screens - one
for drawing and one to show the resulting grafitti to spectators.

I've been a text based coder all my life and had no experience with graphical
programming before, but the ease of use and stability of vvvv was just
incredible.

I would encourage anyone to try it.

------
onemoresoop
Id like to share these tutorials ran across
[https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBTgwgsWWcT_VMMrwsy3Ao7...](https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBTgwgsWWcT_VMMrwsy3Ao7_ubazEGL4s)

------
CodiePetersen
I normally hate node based programming because I'm basically relearning
programming but with nodes and the systems are a lot of times opaque so I
can't read it at a glance to see what it does, but with this custom node stuff
I could get behind that.

I'm actually a bit excited to try this out.

~~~
tebjan
Did you try it already? How was your impression?

------
vanderZwan
I have used VVVV in the past and really enjoyed it, and any update to it makes
me happy (I stopped using it when I switched to Linux, basically).

However, I can't stop feeling a bit suspicious of the date that this was
posted, hahaha.

------
aloisdg
Kudos for using GetTogether instead of Meetup, Matrix/Riot instead of Discord
or Slack, Discourse instead of whatever close source alternative. It matters a
lot for some of us. Is vvvv open source or libre too?

~~~
joreg
And thanks for pointing this out! I'm afraid the core of vvvv is not open
source but all of its libraries are. And also please follow us on mastodon:
[https://mastodon.xyz/@vvvv](https://mastodon.xyz/@vvvv)

------
z3t4
It's looks like a solid product. Now don't add any more features, just
concentrate on acquiring and teaching users.

That said, it could probably work well on a touch interface if you removed the
need to type/keyboard. And could probably be used by kids if you added more
icons. I'm thinking that someone that looks for something like this is
probably OK with shapes/visual, while a traditional programmer would prefer
text.

------
pcunite
Any relation to VNOS?

~~~
joreg
Most certainly not. What is it?

